# نصائح صحية لم تعرفوها من قبل



## candy shop (7 أغسطس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نصائح صحية لم تعرفوها من قبل 



عندما يتعلق الأمر بالصحة والعافية فكلنا يقف باحثا عما ينعش أجسادنا وأذهاننا، حتى لو كلفنا الأمر دفع مبالغ طائلة في سبيل ذلك، فما بالنا لو كان الأمر 
يوضع بين أيدينا مجاناً لا هدف من ورائه سوى التمتع بحياة أفضل مع خطوات بسيطة لا تثقل من سير يومنا ومع نصائح صحية ربما نقوم بها دون أن ندري بأنها تزيدنا حيوية وفعالية، وأحيانا نغفل عنها لعدم معرفتنا بها لذلك نضع بعضها بين أيديكم لتنعموا بأوقات صحية أكثر
دع القهوة تبرد: لا تشرب القهوة أو أي شراب ساخن، فقد يزيد هذا من خطر الاصابة بسرطان الفم أو المريء، بل ينصح بترك الفنجان يبرد قليلا.
امضغ الخضار جيدا: ان مضغ الطعام جيدا يزيد من نسبة المواد الكيماوية المكافحة للسرطان التي تطلقها الخضراوات مثل البروكلي والملفوف والقرنبيط.
امش يوميا: المشي اليومي لمدة نصف ساعة أو ساعة يقلل من امكان الاصابة بمرض السرطان بنسبة 18% ويساعد على التخلص من 3 كيلوغرامات تقريبا في السنة ويحافظ على قوام الجسم.
أكثر من تناول اللوز: يفضل تناول اللوز بين الوجبات اليومية وعند الشعور بالجوع فهي غنية بالعناصر المغذية التي قد يفتقر اليها النظام الغذائي اليومي.
أضف القرفة إلى القهوة: ضع نصف ملعقة صغيرة من القرفة في فنجان القهوة اليومي، حيث يسهم في خفض مستويات 
.
.الكوليسترول في الدم، ويساعد الجسم على استخدام الانسولين بفاعلية أكثر.

لا داعي للعجلة والسرعة: لابد من اخذ الوقت عند القيام بالأعمال اليومية لتفادي التعرض لارتفاع ضغط الدم.
امضغ العلكة (اللبان) بين الوجبات: ينصح بمضغ العلكة الخالية من السكر بعد الطعام لمدة نصف ساعة، وذلك لتخفيف أعراض حموضة المعدة.

خذ 3 حصص يومية من الخضار والفواكه: احرص على تناول الخضار والفواكه بمعدل 3 حصص يوميا فبالامكان ان تخفف من خطر الاصابة بالنوبة القلبية بنسبة 70%.
.
استعض بالعسل عن السكر: عند تحلية الشاي أو الحليب عليك باستعمال العسل عن السكر وذلك لقدرته على تقوية المناعة ومكافحة الجراثيم.
اختر نظارة شمسية جيدة: يجب ان توفر النظارات الشمسية حماية جيدة من أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية التي يمكن ان تؤدي الى الإصابة باعتام عدسة العين أو بالعمى في الشيخوخة، لذا احرص كل الحرص عند شراء النظارات التأكد من نوعيتها الجيدة.
احرص على متابعة نوع الشامة على الجلد: تشير الأبحاث الى ان القدرة على ملاحظة التغيرات التي تطرأ على الشامات المختلفة على الجلد تزداد بنسبة 13% وان الحرص في ملاحظتها يجنب الاصابة بالسرطان.
نظف أسنانك: احرص على تفادي ترطيب فرشاة الاسنان بالماء قبل وضع المعجون عليها حيث ان الفرشاة الجافة تزيد 
من امكان التخلص من البلاك بنسبة 67%
​


----------



## قلم حر (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصائح صحية لم تعرفوها من قبل*

فعلا نصائح جديده .....
و لولا نصيحة اٍضافة القرفه للقهوه .....كنت شجعت الموضوع كله ......بس القهوه لازم تحافظ على نكهتها ( هههه ) .
بجد معلومات جديده جدا و مفيدا جدا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نصائح صحية لم تعرفوها من قبل*

ميرسى ليك يا قلم حر على الرد

انا عارفه انك ضعيف من ناحبه القهوه ههههه

علشان كده بغيرلك فيها

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## viviane tarek (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" كاندى
:36_3_15:
معلومات جيدة 
وجدددددديدة
:286:
ربنا يبركك
:36_3_16:
ويعوض تعب محبتك
:36_22_26:*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورة اخت كاندي
نصائح جديدة ومفيدة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *شكرا" كاندى*​
> *:36_3_15:*
> *معلومات جيدة *
> *وجدددددديدة*
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فيفيان

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكورة اخت كاندي
> 
> نصائح جديدة ومفيدة
> 
> سلام المسيح​



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*معلومات جميلة وجديدة*
*ميرسى اكتير الك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلمى على الموضوع والنصايح الحلوه دى انا كنت عارفه واحده منهم اننا منشربش الحاجه سخنه قهوه او شاى او اى مشروب​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *معلومات جميلة وجديدة*
> 
> *ميرسى اكتير الك*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 

ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> تسلمى على الموضوع والنصايح الحلوه دى انا كنت عارفه واحده منهم اننا منشربش الحاجه سخنه قهوه او شاى او اى مشروب​


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

على المشاركه الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

